# an example of formal letter



## Nicky (17 Aug 2008)

Hello dear friends,
I am going to write a formal letter to the Lord Mayor of Dublin, where can I find a sample of that, please ?
Thanks in advance
Nicky


----------



## miselemeas (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: an exsample of formal letter*

The Right Honourable The Lord Mayor of Dublin
Eibhlin Byrne
Lord Mayor’s Office
Mansion House
Dawson Street
Dublin 2

Dear Lord Mayor


----------



## Nicky (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: an exsample of formal letter*

Thanks a lot Miselemeas !


----------



## miselemeas (17 Aug 2008)

Fáilte Romhat!


----------

